# Cheese Cake Recipes



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*NaeKid's Chocolate Espresso CheezeCake*

Ingredients - Crust:

1 ½ cup Oreo Cookie Crumbs
1/3 cup white sugar
1/3 cup room-temperature butter (not margarine) - soft and pliable

Directions - Crust:

Pour ingredients into stainless steel mixing bowl and use metal spoon and rubber spatula to mix very well. Press into bottom of 9" spring-form-pan

Ingredients - CheezeCake:

1 ½ lb cream cheese
¾ cup berry sugar
4 large eggs (or approx 5 small eggs)
6 ounces of solid milk-chocolate "cubes" (chocolate bar)
1/3 cup of fresh espresso coffee (either your own espresso maker or from a coffee-shop)
3 tbsp room-temperature butter (not margarine)
1 ½ cup sour cream

Directions - CheezeCake:

Beat well cream cheese, sugar, eggs till creamy. In sauce-pan on very low temperature, melt chocolate bar, stir in espresso, butter and sour-cream. Mix all ingredients together, then pour filling into waiting crust.

Bake at 350°F for 45 minutes, turn off oven and allow cheese cake to "rest" in oven for 30 minutes before removing.

Ingredients / Directions - Ganache topping:

¼ cup heavy cream
1 tbsp unsalted butter (again, do not use margarine)
1 tbsp sugar
4 ounce semi-sweet chocolate "cubes" (chocolate bar)

Warm cream, butter and sugar in sauce pan. Place chocolate in cereal bowl. Pour warmed mixture over the chocolate and let sit approx 5 minutes, stir and then pour over room-temperature cheese-cake. Carefully place chocolate-covered coffee-beans on topping. Chill and serve fresh.

Recommendation: Make the cheese-cake early morning, make the topping around noon and serve with supper.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*NaeKid's not-so-basic CheeseCake*

A simple Cheese Cake that is good for beginners to try out

Ingredients:

2 packages of 250g cream cheese (I prefer the light)
½ cup sugar
½ tsp vanilla
2 eggs

Directions:

In mixing bowl, blend well cream cheese, sugar, vanilla. Add eggs and mix well. Place mixture in pre-made graham cracker crust or make your own (see graham-cracker crust recipe).

Bake at 350°F for 40 minutes or till cake is mostly set. Allow to cool on wire-rack till easily handled by bare hands and then chill in fridge for about 3 hours before serving.

Alternative:

Mix approx ½ cup chocolate chips in batter just before pouring into graham cracker crust. Sprinkle approx ¼ cup chocolate chips (or chocolate chunks or other chocolate delite) over batter just before placing in oven or just as the cake is ready to come out of the oven (difference is fully melted in vs lightly melted on top).


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks like I'm going to be doing some baking ... well it is that time of the year.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## gough (Jan 6, 2012)

I really like to eat cheese in cake..
I must try this one recipe and tell you about your recipe.. Thanks for sharing it here..


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

My better half absolutely LOVES cheesecake as well as cooking/baking.
Something tells me that I'll be picking up whatever we don't have of the ingredients list this weekend.


----------

